# Acrobat Reader 7 für linux released

## wastl

hi,

die Überschrift sagt eigendlich alles.  :Smile: 

Server:

```
ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/
```

Mirrors:

```
ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/
```

RPM:

```
http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/reader/unix/7x/7.0/enu/AdobeReader_enu-7.0.0-1.i386.rpm
```

Wollte es eigendlich als report im Bugreportsystem schreiben. aber ich komm damit irgendwie nicht klar. 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand mal nen Crash-kurs geben.

Gruß

Basti

----------

## _hephaistos_

glaub kaum, dass es dem neuen kpdf nachkommt  :Smile:  (das ist KEINE ironie oder so!!)

cheers

----------

## Vaarsuvius

naja "release"  :Laughing:  wenn mans über die adobe.com homepage versucht kriegt man immer noch den 5.x angeboten... also danke für die info hätts sonst so noch nicht gefunden  :Smile: 

bin grad am runterladen  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> glaub kaum, dass es dem neuen kpdf nachkommt  (das ist KEINE ironie oder so!!)

 

Habs mir gerade angeschaut, auf den ersten Blick nicht sooo beeindruckend. Scheint aber (wie die 5.xer Version auch) sehr schnell zu sein, insbesondere beim Aufbau größerer Bilder. Bleibt also alles beim alten, kpdf für 95% der pdfs und AdobeReader für den Rest.

Ebuild gibt es hier (englisch).

----------

## sirro

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> glaub kaum, dass es dem neuen kpdf nachkommt  (das ist KEINE ironie oder so!!)

 

Kenne das neue kpdf noch nicht (installiere gerade), aber da es auf xpdf beruhen soll erwarte ich zwar eine deutliche Verbesserung zum letzten (sorry, das ging gar nicht. kghostview hat viel besser dargestellt) aber immer noch keinen Formular-Support.

Bei den meisten Sachen nutze ich auch xpdf/kghostview (bald dann wohl kpdf), aber manchmal muss es halt der acrobat reader sein und da gefaellt mir der neue um Laengen besser als der alte Motif-basierte. Und der neue scheint wirklich gut geworden zu sein, schnell(!), uebersichtlicher und mit gtk-qt auch passend in meinem Desktop. Nur die Programmgroesse ist mal wieder total daneben :-/

 *wastl wrote:*   

> Wollte es eigendlich als report im Bugreportsystem schreiben.

 

Brauchst du nicht: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=85226

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Scheint aber (wie die 5.xer Version auch) sehr schnell zu sein

 

Ich finde den Programmstart sogar noch etwas schneller.

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Bleibt also alles beim alten, kpdf für 95% der pdfs und AdobeReader für den Rest.

 

Die Zahl mag etwas schwanken, aber so sehe ich das auch  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

benutzer der neue jetzt qt oder so?

weiß net, solange ich mit kpdf keine probleme habe, werde ich auch nichts anderes installieren .)

cheers

----------

## sirro

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> benutzer der neue jetzt qt oder so?

 

Leider nicht. Auch wenn der Meinung bin, dass Adobe auf Qt setzen wollte, ist das binary gegen Gtk gelinkt.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Leider nicht. Auch wenn der Meinung bin, dass Adobe auf Qt setzen wollte

 

... setzen sollte! ....

hab gar kein gtk mehr installiert  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## tuxian

Das Browser Plugin funktioniert bei mir leider nicht:

```
Could not launch Adobe Reader 7.0. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment.

If the problem persists, please reinstall the application.

You can download Adobe Reader 7.0 for Unix from www.adobe.com
```

Entweder diese Meldung oder mozilla läuft auf Volllast und macht nichts mehr.

Funktioniert es bei euch?

PATH-Variable passt.

----------

## RealGeizt

Ich finde es gut, dass (gute) Windowsprodukte so langsam für Unix/Linux umgesetzt werden.

Natürlich gibt es auch bessere Produkte, welche man lieber verwendet als ein ähnliches Windows Produkt.

Aber hin und wieder vermisse ich das ein oder andere Windowsprodukt in der Unix/Linux Welt.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Spielen!

Nero zum Beispiel, welches jetzt für Unix/Linux released wurde finde ich wirklich gut.

Nicht, dass ich mit K3b nicht zufrieden bin aber Nero ist solch ein Produkt welches ich gerne unter Windows genutzt habe/nutze.

Ich finde es sollten alle Produkte Plattformunabhängig laufen, denn dann kann jeder entscheiden welches Betriebssystem er nutzen will und braucht sich dann nicht solche Gedanken machen ob es dieses Produkt auch für die eigene benutzte Plattform gibt.

Das es so schnell nicht kommt wie ich es mir denke macht nichts aber ist schön mit anzusehen, dass es langsam in meine persönliche richtige Richtung geht.

Nur mal ein kleines Kommentar von mir zu dem Thema.

Auf Diskussionen lasse ich mich gerne ein  :Smile: 

Gruss, ChristianLast edited by RealGeizt on Mon Mar 14, 2005 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klemi

ich frage mich nach den dutzenden Programmen, die pdf-darstellen können, wann es endlich ein Tool gibt, welches pdf-Dateien zusammnefügen kann und eingescannte Dokumente direkt in pdf wandeln kann.

Das abspeichern in jpeg und dann das einbetten in OpenOffice und dann ein pdf erzeugen kann doch nicht die letzte Weisheit sein, oder?

Grüße

Klemi

----------

## c07

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> Ich finde es sollten alle Produkte Plattformunabhängig laufen, denn dann kann jeder entscheiden welches Betriebssystem er nutzen will und braucht sich dann nicht solche Gedanken machen ob es dieses Produkt auch für die eigene benutzte Plattform gibt.

 

Das Problem mit der Plattformunabhängigkeit ist, dass dann alle Plattformen ziemlich ähnlich sein müssen, oder dass eine uniforme Zwischenplattform (wie Qt) existieren muss, die auch den eigenen Stil der jeweiligen Plattform mehr oder weniger untergraben muss. Es gibt praktisch ohnehin schon nur noch Windows und Unix (wobei es bei Unix mehrere grafische Frontends gibt).

Standards sind gut, wo es um die Kommunikation verschiedener Systeme geht, aber eine reine Monokultur hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Und die Portierung ist halt nur dann einfach, wenn die Plattformen im Prinzip alle gleich sind.

----------

## martoss

...geht z.B. mit pdfjoin. In Debian ist es im Paket pdfjam enthalten. Gentoo...

pdftlk oder so?

Martin

----------

## sven-tek

find ihn Super!

... aber im Gnome Menü tauchte er nicht auf, habs dann selber gefrickelt ( immerhin alle Dateien vorhanden )

```

cd /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/

cp Support/AdobeReader_GNOME.desktop /usr/share/gnome/apps/Applications/

cp Icons/AdobeReader.png /usr/share/icons/

ln -s /usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/bin/acroread /usr/bin/acroread

```

Und noch das Browserplugin-Skript starten, fertig:

```
/usr/local/Adobe/Acrobat7.0/Browser/install_browser_plugin
```

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Acrobat Reader 7 für linux released
> 
> 

 

werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit ziehen. Danke für die Info  :Smile: 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## christophd

kann mit der Version 7.0 Notizen und Kommentare zu pdf's hinzufügen?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> Das Browser Plugin funktioniert bei mir leider nicht:
> 
> ```
> Could not launch Adobe Reader 7.0. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment.
> 
> ...

 

hat da jemand eventuell schon ne Lösung gefunden?  :Confused: 

----------

## Fabiolla

@ tuxian

Hab das gleiche Problem beim Plugin.

Hab Mozilla mal mit der Konsole gestartet - wenn ein ein Pfd auf einer Webseite öffnen will, kommt folgende Meldung in der Konsole:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x090e6480 ***
> 
> 

 

Hast du zufällig auch Gcc 3.4.x und die glibc glibc-2.3.4.20050125 installiert ?

lg

----------

## Inte

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Ebuild gibt es hier (englisch).

 

Danke schön.  :Very Happy:  Im Gegensatz zum 5er ist der ja die reinste Augenweide  :Cool: 

EDIT: Und das Mausrad funktioniert! Das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten.  :Wink: 

----------

## tuxian

Nein,

sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1

das ist installiert.

Hab das gleiche Problem mit firefix 1.0.1!

mozilla hab ich grade gelöscht.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1
> 
> sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1
> ...

 

genau das hab ich auch.

allerdings gehts bei mir mit firefox 1.0.1 garnicht, da bekomme ich nur eine leere Seite,

mit firefox 1.0 hab ich die oben genannte fehlermeldung.

allerdings hab ich jetzt auch schon woanders im forum gelesen dass das browserplugin nicht tut - also mal anders gefragt: gehts denn bei überhaupt jemandem?  :Laughing: 

edit: auf meinem 2. gentoo system (laptop) tuts auch nicht.Last edited by Vaarsuvius on Mon Mar 14, 2005 9:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fkurth

hier tuts jedenfalls auch nicht. (Firefox und Konqueror)

----------

## mrsteven

<flame>Ich erinnere mich mit Schrecken an den Acrobat Reader 6 unter Windows. Der ist so ziemlich das, was man sich unter einem völlig überladenen Programm vorstellt... :Rolling Eyes:  </flame>

----------

## b3cks

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wie der aussieht und vor allem ob sich der umstieg von den herkömmlichen Linux PDF-Readern ala xpdf/gpdf/kpdf lohnt. Zumal diese ja wirklich "leicht und schnell" sind, im Gegensatz zu der 6er Windows Version.  :Rolling Eyes:  Da ist der 7er ja wirklich der reinste Geschwindigkeitsrausch. Hat jemand vielleicht einen Screenshot parat?

----------

## Inte

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Hat jemand vielleicht einen Screenshot parat?

 

http://www.pro-linux.de/NB2/images/indiv/areader70.jpg

----------

## stahlsau

hi,

sieht echt gut aus, und das Mauswheel funktioniert wirklich!

Man kann sogar Formulare ausfüllen und dann drucken, nur speichern kann man die Daten nicht (genau wie in der Windows-Version). 

Gutes, recht schnelles rendering der Seiten, sauviele Funktionen und Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Irgendwie ist der Reader von Adobe immer noch derjenige, der die wenigsten Probleme mit dem Darstellen von ungewöhnlichen Fonts, Mathematischen Symbolen etc hat, ausserdem kann er passwortgeschützte pdf's öffnen, wo xpdf und ghostview nur Fehlermeldungen anzeigen.

----------

## l3u

Ihr könnt mir sagen, was ihr wollt -- ich benutz meistens trotzdem das gute und vor allem alte xpdf. Weil: kpdf ist wirklich klasse (es baut ja afaik auch auf xpdf auf), aber daß es immer diese kleinen Vorschauseiten erstellt, nagt gewaltig an der Performance, wenn man keinen schnellen Rechner hat. Und scheints kann man das ja auch nicht ausschalten (ich hab jedenfalls nichts in der Config gefunden). Und xpdf geht einfach schnell.

Ich finde, daß es außerdem ein riesengroßer Vorteil von xpdf ist, daß es wirklich alle pdfs frißt. Und wenn sie noch so verbuggt sind. Es ist schon oft vorgekommen, daß ich z.B. mit kghostview ein pdf drucken wollte, und es entweder gar nicht erst angezeigt wurde, oder der Drucker dann nur eine leere Seite ausgespuckt hat. Mit xpdf hat's immer spätestens dann funktioniert, wenn ich's vorher per lpr in eine ps-Datei gedruckt hatte.

Aber vielleicht bringt ja Version 7 bessere Performance und Kompatibilität. Ich werd's mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.

----------

## noergeli

 *kil wrote:*   

> allerdings hab ich jetzt auch schon woanders im forum gelesen dass das browserplugin nicht tut - also mal anders gefragt: gehts denn bei überhaupt jemandem?

  Jo, keine Probleme mit firefox 1.0. Hab aber auch irgendwo gelesen, dass 1.0.1 Probleme macht.

----------

## labba

Jo, mit 1.0.1 funzt es nicht... Steht auch im ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> * The browser plugin does not work on firefox 1.0.1 (yet)

 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *labba wrote:*   

> Jo, mit 1.0.1 funzt es nicht... Steht auch im ebuild:
> 
>  *Quote:*   * The browser plugin does not work on firefox 1.0.1 (yet) 

 

es ging mir ja auch nicht um die 1.0.1, und so wie ich tuxian verstanden habe, hat der es auch mit der 1.0 versucht.

bei der 1.0 gibt es folgenden fehler (ums noch mal zu wiederholen):

```
Could not launch Adobe Reader 7.0. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment.

If the problem persists, please reinstall the application.

You can download Adobe Reader 7.0 for Unix from www.adobe.com
```

PATH stimmt aber.

habs versucht mit der rpm direkt, und mit dem ebuild von earthwings. 

PS: ich benutze 

net-www/mozilla-firefox-1.0-r3

net-www/mozilla-launcher-1.23

----------

## Lenz

Was mich an dem neuen Reader etwas stört, ist die hässliche Hintergrundsfarbe von den Symbolleisten. Warum wírd da nicht die Standardfarbe verwendet? Ansonsten gefällt er mir schon sehr gut.

----------

## tuxian

Ich benutze jetzt firefox 1.0.1, aber mit mozilla 1.7.5 hat es auch nicht funktioniert.

Mit firefox 1.0 habe ich es nicht probiert, hab gleich den 1.0.1er installiert.

----------

## noergeli

Wie gesagt, mit firefox 1.0 läuft das plugin bei mir problemlos. 

Das RPM lief bei mir überhaupt nicht. Hab dann das tar Archiv installiert. 

@kil: Funktioniert das Programm denn, wenn du acroread aus der shell aufrufst?

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, mit firefox 1.0 läuft das plugin bei mir problemlos. 
> 
> Das RPM lief bei mir überhaupt nicht. Hab dann das tar Archiv installiert. 
> 
> @kil: Funktioniert das Programm denn, wenn du acroread aus der shell aufrufst?

 

yep, acroread selbst funzt bei mir.

----------

## noergeli

 *kil wrote:*   

> habs versucht mit der rpm direkt, und mit dem ebuild von earthwings.

 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, benutzt das ebuild auch das rpm-paket. Mit dem hab ich u.a. auch das Problem gehabt, dass du schilderst. Versuch doch mal das tar-archiv.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hey, ich kenne eine bessere Methode: einfach warten, bis das ebuild auf stable gesetzt wird. Das Programm wird nicht davon weglaufen  :Wink: 

oder let portage do it ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge acroread wenn ihr unbedingt das neuste haben wollt.

----------

## Gentoonie

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Was mich an dem neuen Reader etwas stört, ist die hässliche Hintergrundsfarbe von den Symbolleisten. Warum wírd da nicht die Standardfarbe verwendet? Ansonsten gefällt er mir schon sehr gut.

 

genau meine Meinung!  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

Beim Start vom AdobeReader 7 bekomme ich leider folgende Fehlermeldung: "There was an error while loading the plug-in 'PPKLite.api'. The plug-in failed to initialize." Habt ihr die auch? Wie kann man das Problem lösen? Weiß das jemand? Hab das hier auf beiden Rechnern.

----------

## tuxian

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Beim Start vom AdobeReader 7 bekomme ich leider folgende Fehlermeldung: "There was an error while loading the plug-in 'PPKLite.api'. The plug-in failed to initialize." Habt ihr die auch? Wie kann man das Problem lösen? Weiß das jemand? Hab das hier auf beiden Rechnern.

 

Aus der README:

```
PPKLite.api Failed to Load

PPKLite requires the OpenLDAP package to be installed on the system,

and fails to initialize in its absence. If you get this error when acroread

starts up, you will need to install the LDAP libraries (OpenLDAP package).

If PPKLite still fails to load, make a link to the installed libldap.so.X and

liblber.so.X in <Installation Directory>/Reader/intellinux/lib with the names

'libldap.so' and 'liblber.so'.
```

----------

## Lenz

Danke für die Info, werd's probieren!

----------

## psyeye

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge acroread

 

Afaik ist das genau nicht der richtige Weg!

Dann eher ein

```
$ echo "app-text/acroread ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

um acroread-7.0 zu emergen!

psyeye

----------

## sirro

Oder einfach die Datei PPKLite.api loeschen.

Ich hab mal tuechtig im Plugin-Verzeichnis gewildert und 25MB geloescht, das gibt 75 statt 105MB Speicherverbrauch... Wer also den ganzen Kram nicht braucht kann ihn wegschmeissen

```
$ ls /opt/Acrobat7/Reader/intellinux/plug_ins/

AcroForm  AcroForm.api  EScript.api  SearchFind.api
```

Wer EScript wird leider von AcroForm benoetig, sonst haette ich das auch gekickt  :Wink:  AcroForm bleibt natuerlich, dafuer installier ich mir den ja ueberhaupt erst.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *noergeli wrote:*   

>  *kil wrote:*   habs versucht mit der rpm direkt, und mit dem ebuild von earthwings. 
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, benutzt das ebuild auch das rpm-paket. Mit dem hab ich u.a. auch das Problem gehabt, dass du schilderst. Versuch doch mal das tar-archiv.

 

also habs jetzt mit dem offiziellen ebuild das in portage ist versucht (das benutzt das tar archiv)

leider hats nix geholfen. bekomme immer noch dieselbe fehlermeldung.  :Sad: 

noch ne andere idee?

----------

## firefly

@kil: poste bitte mal deine PATH variable.

Bei mir läuft das browser-plugin jetzt problemlos.

Vorher bekam auch auch nur ein leeres neues broweser-fenster bzw nach ein bissle rumprobieren die selbe Meldung wie kil.

ich hab , um auf die problemstelle zu kommen, vom script mal die exec-zeile per echo ausgeben lassen.

Dadurch wusste ich wie der reader vom plugin gestartet wird.

Danach hab ich probehalber mal diese zeile so in die konsole eingegeben, und kurz nach dem ausführen bekam ich einen Speicherfehler.

Und dies ist die zeile:

```
 acroread --display :0.0 -progressPipe 3 -exitPipe 4
```

Der grund des Speicherfehlers ist der Parameter -progressPipe. Ohne diesen Paramter läuft der reader problemlos nur nicht als plugin für den browser.

Desweiteren testete ich den reader+ plugin  auf einem anderen Rechner und da lief er.

Und da ich voher schon per ldd nachgesehen hatte gegen welche libs der reader gelinkt ist und mir einfiel,

das ich durch ein emerge sync und emerge -uD world vor kurzen auf meinem laptop die gtk+ libs auf 2.6.2 upgedatet hatte, schaute ich sofort nach welche version der gtk+-libs auf dem PC (auf dem das plugin in läuft , auch mit firefox 1.0.1) installiert ist.

Und siehe da, auf dem PC ist noch die version 2.4.9 von gtk+ installiert.

So flux habe ich die gtk+-2.4.9 per 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/x11-libs/gtk+/gtk+-2.4.9-r1.ebuild install
```

die libs übersetzt und ins temp verzeichniss von portage installiert, und nach 

```
/opt/Acrobat/Reader/intellinux/lib/gui
```

 kopiert (vorher das verzeichniss erstellt).

Desweiteren habe ich im start-script vom reader die LD_LIBRARY_PATH zeile um 

```
"$ACRO_INSTALL_DIR/$ACRO_CONFIG/lib/gui:
```

 erweitert.

Und danach funktioniert das browser-Plugin auch auf meinem laptop.  :Smile: 

Also entwerder wir warten bis Adobe den Reader auf gtk+ 2.6 lauffähig macht oder

wer den reader verwenden will, darf nicht auf gtk+ 2.6 updaten oder 

er macht es so wie ich oben beschrieben habe.

----------

## Lenz

Cool, jetzt ist die Fehlermeldung weg! Danke!  :Smile: 

----------

## sven-tek

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Cool, jetzt ist die Fehlermeldung weg! Danke! 

 

Ich habe die angegebene Datei einfach gelöscht da war der Fehler auch weg  :Wink: 

openldap, wofür kann das wohl sein...

Habe aber ein anderes Problem, ich habe eine Seite gefunden für die das .pdf firefox plugin nicht recht funktioniert.

wenn ich auf http://www.cherry.de/deutsch/office/office_master-linux.htm surfe

und auf "Download Datenblatt" klicke kommt ein neues Browser Fenster, aber ohne das pdf!

Ansonsten funktioniert das Browser plugin , habe aber auch noch 1.0-r3 drauf

----------

## Vaarsuvius

danke firefly!

ja ich habe auch die 2.6.2 version von gtk+ installiert. Bin also deinen Anweisungen für die 2.4.9er version gefolgt und jetzt gehts auch bei mir  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

@firefly: Welchen Browser verwendest du?

----------

## Earthwings

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309147.html abgespalten.

----------

## firefly

ich habs mit folgenden browsern getestet und es funktioniert:

Opera-7.54, 8.0b2

firefox 1.0 und 1.0.1

gruß firefly

----------

## IWBCMAN

firely,

Du bist der Super-Held  :Very Happy: 

genial..und fünzt tut es auch  :Wink: 

Super-über-affen-geil, das Plugin geht jetzt...

jetzt werde ich diesen *fix* in english übersetzen für die Ahnungslosen englisch-sprachige Forum-usern....

----------

## zouk

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57616

----------

## Inte

 *zouk wrote:*   

>  
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57616

 

Ich hab es auch gerade gelesen. Einfach nur klasse, wie schnell der Buschfunk sowas weitermeldet.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sarahb523

Also ich bin mit acroread 7 nicht zufrieden. Ok die GUI sieht besser aus, aber das war es auch schon. Manche pdf dateien (diverse Rechnungen die ich per mail bekomme) sehen vom schriftbild total daneben aus. Es scheint, als wenn da die verwendete Schrift durch eine andere total unpassende ausgetauscht wird. Das Programm ist bei meiner alten Maschine auch langsamer als der 5er und dafür ist es auch noch so riesig  :Sad: 

Ich bin jetzt wieder bei der 5er, die kann alles was ich möchte. Ich bin damit super zufrieden und werd wohl erstmal nicht wechseln. Aber trotzdem freut mich das Engagement von Adobe mal was neues für Linux rauszubringen. Es scheint ja auch nur eine testversion zu sein und mal sehen vielleicht ist die final besser.

ich verwende auch keine pdf browser plugins, das erspart eventuelle probleme und wirklich nötig ist so ein plugin nun wirklich nicht.

----------

## Lenz

Also an der Schriftqualität habe ich nichts auszusetzen, die ist prima! Was mich etwas stört ist doch die etwas lange Ladezeit. Allerdings wird die wieder durch den schnelleren Seitenaufbau im Gegensatz zu kghostview und Konsorten wettgemacht. Daher werde ich zukünftig es so handhaben, dass ich für einfache PDFs kghostview, kpdf usw. verwenden werde, und für komplexere Dokumente oder Formulare dann den AdobeReader. Da lohnt sich dann auch die längere Startzeit.

Da ich heute erfahren habe, dass es sich doch nicht um die Final handelt, hoffe ich, dass die bezüglich der Symbolleistenfarbe noch Abhilfe schaffen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Veronika

LIEBER WASTL,

vielen Dank für die Info, bin auch grad am runterladen. is doch praktisch so ein forum, man bekommt alle Neuigkeiten frei haus geliefert  :Wink: ))!

Alles Liebe

Vroni

 :Cool: 

----------

## sambatasse

Hy habes grade Probiert funktioniert Supi,

obwohl ich soweit mit KPDF zufrieden bin finde ich es gut das es langsamm Linuxpotirungen ins Rollen kommen

das ist vorallem für umsteiger interessant

Das einzige was jetzt noch ausbremmst ist das alles auf englisch ist,

denn bei der sprachauswal biettet er nur englisch an.

Das ist für junge leutzs am PC natütlich etwas hakelich dann.

Gruss de tasse

----------

## Lenz

Jetzt wo KPDF mit KDE 3.4 so aufgebohrt wurde, brauch ich Acrobat Reader eigentlich gar nicht mehr, außer ab und zu für Formulare. Aber vor 3.4 konnte man mit KPDF noch nicht einmal suchen, das ist schon das wichtigste Feature.

----------

## Schnacki

Moinsen

Nu wollte ich gerade den Tipp von firefly befolgen... leider kam schon bei

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So flux habe ich die gtk+-2.4.9 per 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

diese Fehlermeldung, die mich irgendwie doch stark irritiert...

```

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) gtk+-2.4.9.tar.bz2

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1702: /var/db/pkg/x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1/gtk+-2.4.9-r1.ebuild: No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.9-r1 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1702, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Was soll mir das sagen? Ich scheine gerade zu blind zu sein um zu verstehen warum er den ebuild in /var/db/pkg sucht...  :Sad: 

Ciao, Jan

----------

## Schnacki

Moinsen

Wie ich gerade in diesem Posting hier geschrieben habe: Danke "hardcore" habe ich jetzt rausgefunden, dass man nur "-r2" statt "-r1" nehmen muss. Dann geht's.

Ciao, Jan

----------

## tuxian

Danke, bei mir funktionierts jetzt auch.

----------

